# Backup-Server einrichten

## Lubomir

Hallo, ich habe ein gentoo system für die Firma wo ich arbeite installiert um mit dem nagelneuen Server Backups von einigen Linux-Server zu machen. Ich weiß nur nicht so recht womit ich die Backups machen soll. Ich habe keine Erfahrungen in Sachen Backups(außer jetzt so cds/dvds brennen usw) unter Linux. Ich habe gelesen das ich das mit rsync oder mit amanda machen könnte. Ich habe mir amanda angeguckt und bin halb umgefallen. Die kurzanleitung ist schon ein Buch für sich. Könnt ihr mir ein paar tipps geben wo ich lernen/lesen kann wie ich so ein backup-server einrichte und configuriere (ich glaube rsync wäre da deutlich einfacher).

Danke schon mal

mfg L.Schmidt

----------

## Nightfire

Einen Link kann ich dir grade nich geben aber ich wette auf gentoo.wiki.de oder org findest du bestimmt was. Die sind eigentlch immer recht gut.

----------

## Hilefoks

beschreib mal etwas genauer wie und was der Backup-Server leisten soll/muss.

----------

## Lubomir

Dieser Backup-Server sollte jede nacht die daten von den ca 5 linux server mit den backups abgleichen und die änderungen übernehmen. Ein mal in der woche sollte ein fullbackup gemacht werden (vielleicht wird dies auf ein blueray brenner gemacht, weil ein gutes bandlaufwerk genauso viel kostet wie der komplette server (über 2500)). Ich dachte ich könnte ein rsync dank dem vixie-cron immer nachts laufen lassen. Würde das so klappen?

----------

## Haldir

Zu rsync ja, wenn du nicht extrem große Datenmengen hast, reicht die Nacht für rsync.

Welche Datenmengen hast du, weil du Blueray als Backupmedium in Betracht ziehst?

Die Datenbeständigkeit von Blueray ist nicht wirklich bekannt und wenn die Datenmengen nicht extrem hoch sind, solltest du bewährte Backupmethoden in Betracht ziehen. Dual Layer DVDR liefert immerhin auch 8GB und ein Blueray medium mit 25GB wird afaik im Dreh von 30 Euro kosten zumindest am Anfang.

Alternativen wären vielleicht einfach wöchentlich eine HDD in den Schrank zu packen oder nur monatlich Full Backup und wöchentlich incremental auf DVDR usw.

Wenn du wirklich langfristige Datensicherheit haben willst (>3 Jahre) geht imho nichts an Bändern vorbei

----------

## Fibbs

Hi Lubomir,

mein Lieblings-Backuptool ist rdiff-backup, es arbeitet mit rsync und erstellt ein Backupverzeichnis, in dem immer ein aktueller Snapshot der zu backuppenden Daten liegen, plus einem Unterverzeichnis mit allen inkrementellen diffs. Einmal täglich ausgeführt, kannst Du so jede beliebige Datei und jedes beliebige Verzeichnis mit dem gewünschten Stand extrahieren. Um Datenmengen zu sparen, kannst Du auch alle diffs bis zu einem bestimmten Datum (z. B. alles älter als 3 Monate) mit einem Kommando löschen. Wenn Du wöchentlich alles außer dem diff-Unterverzeichnis auf Band sicherst, hast Du eine feine Lösung.

http://rdiff-backup.nongnu.org/

Fibbs

----------

## Lubomir

Die Daten die gesichert werden müssen variieren je nach server. Das was Probleme bereiten könnte ist eine ziemlich kaputt oracle datenbak die auf ein w2k server läuft. Diese ist über 70Gb groß. Als blueray-rohlinge wollte ich 50Gb rw nehmen. Die bänder eines bandlaufwerks verlieren die daten nach ca 2 jahren lagerung und können nur ~40mal beschrieben werden. Beim blueray bleiben die Daten >20jahre auf die scheiben(diese weren aber soweiso nicht so lange stehen) und sind bis zu 1000 mal wiederbeschreibbar. Im Server ist schon ein DVD-RAM Brenner wo ich 8,5gb immer wiederbeschreiben könnte,nur leider reicht das nicht aus. Ich werde mir dieses rdiff mal ansehen. Das Netzwerk hier ist ein sehr-schnell laufendes 100mbit netz und nachts ist hier nichts los(im netzwerk). Ich darf aber auch nicht immer neuen backup erstellen weil ich auch nicht so extrem viel Speicherplatz im Backup-Server habe (500Gb raid5). Ich glaube nach dem ersten backup werde ich so ca 350GB an Daten gezogen haben, die ich dann immer aktualisieren müsste. Ich muss außerdem eine passwortgeschützte Freigabe machen damit man auch von ein Windows-client auf die Daten zugreifen kann. Ist rdiff da wirklich das passende tool?

Danke

mfg L.Schmidt

EDIT:brauche ich eigentlich eine grafische oberfläche für das tool? Ich habe noch kein X-Server installiert.

EDIT2:Habe schon selber herausgefunden das ich keine grafische oberfläche brauche. Muss das rdiff-bacup auf den server installiert werden? ich habe soeben versucht ein backup durch zu führen,haber aber leider nicht geklappt.

Ergebniss von "rdiff-backup root@192.168.xxx.xxx::/ test" (wollte das komplette root verzeichniss eines sehr kleines systems (nur 128mb) in den ordner /test kopieren. Fehlermeldung -

bash: rdiff-backup: command not found

Fatal Error: Truncated header string

Couldn't start up the remote connection by executing

----------

## smg

ftpbackup  :Smile: 

----------

## TheCurse

Vielleicht kommt ja auch dar in Frage für das Backup?

----------

## Haldir

Die bisher vorgestellten Blueray Brenner können alle noch kein DL, >20 Jahre Lagerzeit ist genauso utopisch wie bei CD/DVD Rohlingen und auf 1000 Rewrite Zyklen würde ich auch nicht wetten, alles Marketing blabla

DLT Datenbänder haben Rewrite Zyklen im 100.000er Bereich (Marketing) und Archivierungslebenszeit von >30 Jahren (Marketing). (Ich hab hier noch DLT Bänder die sind knapp 10 Jahre alt und funktionieren noch einwandfrei (inkl. dem original Laufwerk)

Ein DLT-V4 Laufwerk mit 80 oder 160 GB Kapazität kostet immernoch weniger als ein BlueRay Brenner, die Medien etwa gleich.

Wenn die Datenlebensdauer geringer ist als 2 Jahre magst du mit Blueray ganz gut laufen, ansonsten würde ich auf altbewährte Mittel zurückgreifen, wo man sicher sein kann das sie in 5 Jahren noch lesbar sein werden und dazu gehören halt primär Bänder, ich finds mutig bei Datensicherung auf ein neues, ungestetes Medium zurückzugreifen. Außerdem bezweifel ich mal dass du einen Blueray Brenner ohne Probleme in Linux ansteuern können wirst.

----------

## Lubomir

Danke für die Tipps, aber ich muss erst mal das Backup ans laufen kriegen. Ich habe ja jetzt das rdiff-backup installiert und weiß nicht so recht wie ich es bedienen sollte. Hat jemand erfahrungen damit?

----------

## dakjo

Zu Backup sage ich nur Bacula!!!!!

----------

## tazinblack

 *Haldir wrote:*   

> Zu rsync ja, wenn du nicht extrem große Datenmengen hast, reicht die Nacht für rsync.

 

Also dass seh ich anders ! Habe hier einen Samba Server mit 0,8 TB Daten drauf. Auf dem zugehörigen Bkup-Server fahre ich alle 2-3 Stunden diesen Datenbestand mit rsync hinterher und habe dadurch im Hardwarefehlerfall natürlich max. 3 Stunden Verlust und sofort mittels zu setzendem netbios alias diese für alle Clients verfügbar und das Ganze funktioniert super.

Dabei sind inzwischen rund 150 Sambauser drauf angelegt, also auch ordentlich Änderung bei den Daten und trotzdem merkt man auf den Clients nichts vom Abgleich.

Um dann natürlich noch überschriebene Datenstände zurückholen zu können ist dieser Server noch an der zentralen Datensicherung dran.

Solltest Du sowas nicht haben ist evtl. "dar" für Dich ne Option (Ist im portage tree).

Als sekundäres Speichermedium kann ich auch nur DLT, SDLT oder LTO empfehlen. Da hab ich auch Bänder die schon 7 Jahre alt sind (DLT) und immer noch lesbar. Gar nicht empfehlen kann ich dagegen die DDS-Familie, da dort die Bänder schnell reißen und nach 3 Jahren durchaus leer sein können.

Überlegen solltest Du Dir aber auch den rechlichen Aspekt. Soweit ich weiß, gibts da auch gesetzlich zugelassene Medien für Langzeitspeicherung / Archivierung und als ich das mal gebraucht hab gehörten DVDs nicht dazu.

Ich hoffe das hilft etwas weiter.

----------

## Lubomir

Hallo, ich mal wieder. Ich habe mir ja das empfohlene Bacula angesehen, kann es aber leider nicht verwerden, weil ich mich mit sql nicht auskenne. Das rdiff-backup muss ich leider auch ausschließen, weil das programm dann auf alle server installiert werden müsste. Ich habe mir jetzt das einfache rsync angesehen und damit würde wahrscheinlich auch alles funktionieren...der haken an der sache - ich habe soeben festgestellt das das rsync auch nicht auf den server drauf ist. Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Gibt es da überhaupt noch andere alternativen oder muss das rsync (oder das rdiff-backup(da brauche ich aber auch noch andere programme damit das läuft)) jetzt auf die systeme drauf?

----------

## Anarcho

Wenn du die entsprechenden Pfade per NFS/SMB mountest muss rsync nur auf dem Backupserver installiert sein.

----------

## schmutzfinger

Also wenn du richtige Backups haben willst dann nimm auch ein ordentliches Werkzeug dafür. Klar kann man mit rsync und so irgendwas basteln. Aber wenn du dann man eben das backup von vor 3 Wochen brauchst dann bekommst du damit eventuell ein Problem, ausser du bastelst in den cronjob noch sowas wie tapes ein.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich habe mir ja das empfohlene Bacula angesehen, kann es aber leider nicht verwerden, weil ich mich mit sql nicht auskenne.

 

Genau und du kannst wohl auch kein rsync, amanda, tar benutzen weil du dafür auch die manpages bemühen musst  :Wink: . Wenn ich sowas höre dann könnte ich echt ausrasten. Wenn dein Chef dich nach nem Plattencrash frag wo seine Mails sind kannste ihm ja erzählen das du damals beim Aufsetzten zu faul warst was dazu zu lernen und desshalb nen hässlichen cronjob gebaut hast.

Ich kann dir amanda empfehlen, das ist ein backup Werkzeug und kann auch dementsprechend viel. Und wenn es um mehrere Server geht und nicht nur um dein homedir dann ist das mit Sicherheit die bessere Wahl. Wenn du die Funktionen mit nem rsync cronjob oder sonstwas simulieren willst dann wirst du am ende genauso lange dran arbeiten müssen. Ich finde der Aufwand sich mal die Doku anzugucken lohnt auf jeden Fall. Das stellt man einmal ein und dannach läufts, wenn es ein Problem gibt kriegst du ne mail und fertig. Wirf mal nen Blick hier rein:

http://wwwbs.informatik.htw-dresden.de/svortrag/i01/Welzel/

----------

## schmutzfinger

Ich habe mir sagen lassen das es ein Backup Tool gibt das auf rsync aufbaut und ne Menge Funktionen mitbringt. Es wurde in einer der letzten ct's vorgestellt. http://www.dirvish.org/ Ich denke mit sowas würde ich auch arbeiten, aber wenn man selber ein Script mit rsync schreibt dann merkt man typischerweise erst das es nen Fehler hat, wenn es zu spät ist.

----------

